# Mail : double-cliquer pour lire ses messages ?



## Philippe (21 Avril 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; si cette question a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;e, ce qui est s&#251;rement le cas car je ne suis s&#251;rement pas le premier &#224; "switcher" d'Entourage vers Mail or, en pareil cas, voici un petit probl&#232;me que je trouve particuli&#232;rement &#233;nervant 

Pour mieux expliciter ma question je me suis envoy&#233; 5 messages &#224; moi-m&#234;me :






Avec mon eMac, voici quelques temps, lorsque j'utilisais Entourage, il me suffisait de lire le message N&#176;1, de le jeter et le N&#176;2 apparaissait en surbrillance _et de ce fait s'ouvrait directement_, ce qui permettait de le lire imm&#233;diatement.

Ici, sur Mail, le message n&#176;2 appara&#238;t en surbrillance, comme ceci :





... _mais il ne s'ouvre pas automatiquement dans ce cas ! Pour le lire il faut double-cliquer dessus !!!_

Est-ce normal ? ou bien y a-t-il une manoeuvre que je n'ai pas saisie ?

J'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas normal  et que c'est moi qui commets une fausse manoeuvre ou qui ai mal r&#233;gl&#233; une pr&#233;f&#233;rence quelconque... sinon je trouverais &#231;a g&#234;nant. La manip par Entourage &#233;tait bien pratique.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2007)

ben c'est parfaitement normal

toutefois tu n'es pas oblig&#233; d'ouvrir un message pour ...le lire ou le jeter

SOUS la liste de message tu as la fenetre preview ( apercu de message)
qui te permet de tout lire...sans ouvrir ( et /ou jeter sans ouvrir)

si tu ne vois pas cette  sous fenetre c'est qu'elle est...ferm&#233;e
en ce cas double cliquer sur le point au milieu de la barre sous la liste pour la faire apparaitre


----------



## xanadu (21 Avril 2007)

Bonjour
"Une confirmation mais pas de proposition pour l'instant":
Pareil sur "Mail' :  un passage d'un message à l'autre l'ouvre automatiquement.
J'ai essayé de trouver un début d'explication à ton soucis mais je n'en ai pas encore trouvé.
@ suivre


----------



## whereismymind (21 Avril 2007)

Moi quand je fais ce que tu dis, le second mail apparait dans la fenêtre en dessous. Si je double clique dessus, ça ouvre le mail dans une fenêtre en dehors de la fenêtre de Mail.

Mais pas besoin de double cliquer pour le voir et cela sans rien changer comme préférences.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2007)

xanadu a dit:


> Pareil sur "Mail' :  un passage d'un message &#224; l'autre l'ouvre automatiquement.
> )


non non il ne l'ouvre pas , ca permet  de le lire dans la fenetre d'apercu

pour ouvrir un mesage au sens strict
 il faut doublecliquer et le message s'ouvre dans sa propre fen&#234;tre d&#233;di&#233;e

edit
 whereismymind ( rep: here dude  ) ;  confirme au dessus  ce que je disais d&#232;s le post 2 puis les suivants


----------



## whereismymind (21 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> whereismymind ( rep: here dude  ) ;  confirme au dessus  ce que je disais dès le post 2 puis les suivants



Vi mais jsuis tellement lent que quand j'ai commencé à tapper ma réponse, personne n'avait encore posté :mouais::rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2007)

ton nom est whereismymind  et non pas whereimyspeedygonzalesmind  

et je peux dire pareil pour mes posts , je tape pas vite et il arrive souvent qu'il y ait des grillades sur Macg


----------



## Philippe (22 Avril 2007)

Et bien voil&#224; une affaire rondement men&#233;e :rateau:

Comme d'hab c'est encore moi qui ai p&#233;ch&#233; par inadvertance (&#224; ma d&#233;charge, dans l'aide de Mail, ni Preview ni Pr&#233;visualisation ne sont repris comme mots cl&#233;s) ; mais la r&#233;ponse &#224; ma question est ici :



pascalformac a dit:


> SOUS la liste de message tu as la fenetre preview ( apercu de message)
> qui te permet de tout lire...sans ouvrir (...)
> 
> si tu ne vois pas cette  sous fenetre c'est qu'elle est...ferm&#233;e
> en ce cas double cliquer sur le point au milieu de la barre sous la liste pour la faire apparaitre



Je n'avais en effet pas vu le point sous la fen&#234;tre de messages :rose:, et ma sous-fen&#234;tre de pr&#233;visualisation &#233;tait en effet, tout simplement masqu&#233;e. Une fois ouverte, le probl&#232;me est r&#233;solu, et il n'est pas n&#233;cessaire de double-cliquer sur un message pour le lire 


Merci &#224; tous


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2007)

et je poste &#224; part pour ajouter ceci esentiellement pour Philippe

je n'ouvre quasi jamais une fen&#234;tre pour lire un message

99,99&#37; de mes messages sont lus , d&#233;plac&#233;s-rang&#233;s, jet&#233;s ou r&#233;pondus via l'interface g&#233;nerale

et c'est le cas de beaucoup d'entre nous

edit
grillaide
par Philippe

edit2

et je signale que tu peux aussi varier la " hauteur" de la barre de separation-liste -previsualisation
un clic non lach&#233; , sur la barre et hop tu montes ou descends
t'es pas oblig&#233; d'etre sur le point ( pour la fermeture non plus d'ailleurs)


----------



## Philippe (22 Avril 2007)

Je comprends ! mais tu sais je ne découvre véritablement Mail que depuis quelques jours en fait. (Mon achat d'un iMac est assez récent et sur le vieil eMac il n'avait jamais voulu s'installer !)

Avec cette fenêtre + le Carnet d'Adresse (que je n'avais jamais utilisé non plus) + les potentialités de Mail... ça en fait de nouveaux domaines à explorer ! (et des adresses à rentrer :rateau: donc pas mal de boulot mine de rien)

Je m'étais tellement habitué à Entourage que je m'étais dit que je continuerais à l'utiliser... mais non ! Mail est beaucoup mieux


----------



## xanadu (22 Avril 2007)

J'ajoute:
Placer la flèche de la souris sur la barre permet d'afficher la "bulle d'aide" où il y a des informations ...
 Bonne à nuit à tous


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Je comprends ! mais tu sais je ne d&#233;couvre v&#233;ritablement Mail que depuis quelques jours en fait. (Mon achat d'un iMac est assez r&#233;cent et sur le vieil eMac il n'avait jamais voulu s'installer !)
> 
> Avec cette fen&#234;tre + le Carnet d'Adresse (que je n'avais jamais utilis&#233; non plus) + les potentialit&#233;s de Mail... &#231;a en fait de nouveaux domaines &#224; explorer ! (et des adresses &#224; rentrer :rateau: donc pas mal de boulot mine de rien)
> 
> Je m'&#233;tais tellement habitu&#233; &#224; Entourage que je m'&#233;tais dit que je continuerais &#224; l'utiliser... mais non ! Mail est beaucoup mieux



il y a un menu contextuel qui te permet de pr&#233;-remplir une fiche de carnet d'adresse &#224; partir d'une adresse dans  Mail

et explorer aussi les options de bascule du carnet Entourage vers le carnet OSX
( il me semble l'avoir fait sans difficult&#233;, il y a tr&#232;s longtemps , et sinon tu as les options de bascule de donn&#233;e contacts,  en ligne genre plaxo)


----------



## arcank (22 Avril 2007)

Et même, pour la zone d'aperçu, tu peux la mettre à côté de ta liste:
je viens de retrouver ce bundle pour Mail ici

Sur un écran large, c'est super ! (Macbook avec liste et aperçu en dessous, c'est pas top? Mais là !


)

(et puis allez pas croire que parce que ce message est dans mes brouillons, que c'est moi qui vous envoie ce genre de courrier   )


----------

